# lease with swamp or beaver ponds with ducks



## huntnboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking for a club with places to duck hunt or land to lease.
Thanks 
706-474-0042


----------



## huntnboy (Jan 15, 2010)

ttt


----------



## huntnboy (Jan 17, 2010)

looking


----------



## huntnboy (Jan 19, 2010)

come on i know there are some out there


----------



## caveman (Jan 19, 2010)

we heave a club looking for members. we have 1032 acres with swamp, you can hunt deer, hogs, duck, turkey. the membership is $600 a year, club with power. we are looking for 8 members. ifi nterested. my number is 678-947-6695 or 678-414-5701.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 19, 2010)

what about just a duck lease


----------



## huntnboy (Jan 20, 2010)

yes call me
706-474-0042


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 20, 2010)

sorry i miss read this post i was asking caveman about just a duck lease


----------



## huntnboy (Jan 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## caveman (Jan 26, 2010)

we are just looking for members if you join you can hunt anything you want



thompsonsz71 said:


> sorry i miss read this post i was asking caveman about just a duck lease


----------



## huntnboy (Jan 29, 2010)

ok sounds good


----------



## huntnboy (Feb 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## huntnboy (Feb 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## huntnboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## redneck inc (Mar 6, 2010)

Caveman where is the lease?


----------



## huntnboy (Mar 15, 2010)

look for his post


----------

